# Serving Separation



## Good Moses (Oct 17, 2008)

The serving on my bowstring on the section of the string that comes around the back of the cams has started to separate. In some places the separation is as much as 1/8". 

Is this: 
(A) A problem? 
(B) Does this suggest that the string has stretched? 
(C) Nothing to worry about at all? 
(D) If either A or B are true, is it time to replace the string?

Little background info: 
BowTech Guardian bought new in August, 2008. This is the factory string. I shoot pretty regularly, almost every night and average prolly 40 shots per evening. I have included a picture of the serving on the string on the top cam, which looks the same as the bottom. 

Thanks for any help and lemme know if you need more info.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Not normal, but common. It shouldn't be much of an issue, but I'd take it to a shop and have it reserved. Many times it's not that the string has crept (stretched) that much, but that the serving is slipping, usually towards it's end. This can happen due to being served too loose or if twists were added to the string the string becomes smaller in diameter rendering the serving loose.

I'm not going to bash the company because Bowtech is noted for making some decent strings, but you might have one that fell through the cracks.


----------



## Good Moses (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, guys. I'll take it in to get checked out. 



bfisher said:


> This can happen due to being served too loose or if twists were added to the string the string becomes smaller in diameter rendering the serving loose.


I did add a twist to the string about three months ago to correct a timing issue with the cams. After your explanation, I bet this is what has caused this problem.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Good Moses said:


> Thanks for the replies, guys. I'll take it in to get checked out.
> 
> 
> 
> I did add a twist to the string about three months ago to correct a timing issue with the cams. After your explanation, I bet this is what has caused this problem.



No, one twist or even 5 won't cause this much separation. You just got a bad set of strings. It happens.


----------



## Good Moses (Oct 17, 2008)

Allright, based on the second round of replies, do you think I should replace the string after this season? If so, do you have any strings you recommend? I am thinking Winner's Choice or Vapor Trail. Those are just the ones I am familiar with, but I'd like to hear what you guys use.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

dwagoner said:


> look at some of the string makers here on AT, ive used a few and all are excellent strings, made with same materials as name brand and as much and i personally think a bit more quality than name brands like WC and such, never paid over $60 for a set and you get custom colors. Do a search and youll find tons of "best strings" threads and everyones named and all the good ones here on AT. If you want a new set now then go for it, but for your problem now i would just get it served and use it till its time for another and then you have these for a backup for emergencies


 Well said. I'd just reserve for now, too. The string isn't that old. Don't know how much shooting you do, but I get probably 20,000 shots out of a set. That used to be a year of shooting, but anymore it's like 3 years.

Some names to look for are Bucknasty, Crackers, Deezlin, LeEarl. I've perosnally tried only three makers' strings. Prostrings, Winners Choice, and Bucknasty. These were all on Nitrous X cams so four cables were needed. The WC's cost me $140. Prostring and Bucknasty were about half that and Bucknasty's were the cream of the crop so far as quality and stability were concerned.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm happy with my winner's choice string. BTW go to sportsman's wherehouse and ask if anyone new is there lol. I went one time and needed a new string the guy pulls out the winner's choice says that he recomended it and i paid $50 for it. The string is worth $150. guess he got it confused with sportsman's choice lol.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Robinhooder3 said:


> I'm happy with my winner's choice string. BTW go to sportsman's wherehouse and ask if anyone new is there lol. I went one time and needed a new string the guy pulls out the winner's choice says that he recomended it and i paid $50 for it. The string is worth $150. guess he got it confused with sportsman's choice lol.


 Is that $150 for a complete set--cables and all. Ithink you got your wires crossed a little. Most WC sets cost in the neighborhood of $100, give or take a little. 

I have a set on a Martin bow with X cams. That's a string and four (4) cables and it was only $140.


----------

